# Epic Pokemon



## Rockman! (Dec 21, 2009)

Click.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow. Wonder how they make those. :/


----------



## Tornado (Dec 21, 2009)

wow!!! thx for showing us that rockmanexe thats awsome


----------



## John102 (Dec 21, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 21, 2009)

grats on green john


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 21, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Misty is hawt


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 21, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oggles*


----------



## John102 (Dec 21, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yoko is hawtter D=<


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 21, 2009)

Misty's mine. >;[


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 21, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah.

I should make myself a new avatar of her ...


----------

